# أفضل عازل حراري في العالم solar control



## الغروووب (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*
SOLAR CONTROL
العازل الحراري العالمي للسيارت والمباني

حماية مقدمة السيارة والزجاج الامامي من الخدوش والتقشير 

تلميع و حماية لداخل وخارج السيارة 

تنجيد المراتب وتركيب بلاستيك الارضيات

نفقيشن ودفي دي سقف وتكايات وتتبع مركبات

تركيب افلام الكاربون فايبر واللون المطفي داخل وخارج السيارة

 أسعار العزل الحراري 

فئة السي سيدان ب1000  جيب 1200 جميع الالوان

فئة ار سي سيدان ب1250 جيب ب1450 جميع الالوان

فئة نانو سراميك سيدان ب1450 جيب ب1650 جميع الالوان

أسعار الحماية الامامية سيدان ب1500 جيب ب1750

بالامكان تركيب حماية البدي كامل للجيب ب10000 ريال السيدان ب8000 

بالامكان تركيب جميع الزجاج حماية ب1800سيدان للجيب ب2000 

ومع كل خدمة تحصل على
 5 خدمات مجانية 
هي :

حماية بدي وداخل السيارة واكس 
تركيب حماية للانوار والمرايات ودعسات الفرش 
حماية جنوط وغسيل وحماية ربلات 

تابعونا على توتير [email protected] 

وعلى انستقرام [email protected] 

العنوان \ طريق الملك عبدالعزيز بجوار قصر الرياض للإحتفالات

هاتف ثابت 0114168933 

جوال 0533183115 \ 0533211977
0555257791

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الأرقام لعدم التواجد في الموقع









































































































يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع

​*


----------

